
Kim Jong-un has committed to denuclearisation, says South Korea - aaronbrethorst
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/mar/19/kim-jong-un-has-committed-to-denuclearisation-says-south-korea
======
Mononokay
Why, exactly? I can't imagine that it's a wise move strategically, from a
North Korean perspective. Denuclearisation seems absurd when your opponent
isn't doing it.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
Sanctions? The threat of being obliterated by a massive opponent? Pressure
from China?

~~~
totony
They've been pretty good at ignoring that for the past decades

~~~
tonyedgecombe
They are cumulative though, and the efforts have been ramping up.

